# I need to start playing again (HELP!)



## ILIKEDRUMZZZ (Jan 4, 2011)

So i got really interested in playing guitar about a year ago. Bought a jackson dinky that i love and a decent 75w peavey amplifier. I started trying to learn random songs but lost interest. Then i had a friend teaching me basic metal song structure - simple breakdowns, picking techniques and what not, but could never really stick to it. 

At one point i could play War Pigs, and Boston - More than a feeling but completely forgot those too. Seriously want to start playing again but no idea where to start. At this point i would be willing to learn the easiest of easy songs out there and need some advice/insight on where i should start. Debating weather or not to even sell my PS3 so i can focus all of my attention on learning. (Thats how bad i want to lean) But i need a little direction from all you more experienced players who know what this is like. Help a broth out!


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Have you tried learning a different style of guitar besides metal or rock? I know it may sound silly but the type of music you like to listen to might not always be the type of music you'll enjoy playing. Just keep looking, when you find that tune that sets a fire underneath you you'll know it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2013)

search you-tube. enter 'how to play (song title) on guitar'.
there's so much available out there. have fun.


----------



## ILIKEDRUMZZZ (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah i never really thought of playing something i dont listen too. But il give that a try. Can you guys recommend some songs i should try learning?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

macerockson's channel - YouTube has a whole bunch of easy songs to teach you. His website is FREE GUITAR MENTOR â€” Everything You Always Wanted To Know About Guitar But Were Afraid To Ask! . Another one that is really good and has song lessons is Free guitar lessons : Complete Beginners Method and loads of Blues, Jazz and rock : Learn how to play Guitar free here! . Both sites have lessons too.


----------



## ILIKEDRUMZZZ (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks Jim, il check those out!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

You're welcome, not much metal there, but it will get you going.


----------



## BIGDC (Aug 16, 2011)

I would second the recommendation of Justin Guitar. It's a very well structured site that always gets very hightly rated and I have been using it myself over the last couple of years. Start with the Beginners course and just work your way through the lessons (try not to skip stuff or jump ahead of yourself, you'll just end up going back anyway!). Some of the songs may not be your cup of tea but by the time you finish that and the Intermediate course you will have a very good grounding in guitar playing.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is a list of compiled YouTube videos from beginner to advanced. I hope it is helpful to you.

www.guitarscanada.com/theory-technique/39968-guitar-lessons-video-only-no-shredding-clips.html


----------



## Fiveway (Mar 21, 2010)

Get Rocksmith for your PS3 and you can game and play at the same time. 

Or so I hear.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

I agree with the folks that recommend YouTube. There are a ton of great resources there. After 35 years of playing blues/rock music I am now trying to focus on learning jazz. I have been YouTube for that and it's helped me a lot!
Glad to hear you wanna keep learning and most of all have fun!


----------

